# Watch Dogs - Infos, Diskussionen, Erfahrungsberichte [Sammelthread]



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2013)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Watch Dogs. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Watch Dogs. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr wollt euch über das Spiel unterhalten, braucht Kaufberatung oder Problemhilfe? Dann seid ihr hier richtig.


----------



## Lunica (20. Dezember 2013)

Gerücht: Watch Dogs wird in das Nvidia Maxwell Bundle aufgenommen (Also Frühling 2014).

Bei Ubisoft steht nämlich: "Assassins Creed IV Black Flag and Watch Dogs  will be part of the initiative."
Des weiteren berichtete ein Ubisoft Mitarbeiter schon vor dem Batman Origins/Black Flag/Splinter Cell Bundle folgendes:"It is logical to expect Nvidia to bundle Assassins Creed IV Black Flag and Watch Dogs with its graphics solutions going forward."


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Mai 2014)

Wenn man im Shop vom Ubisoft Watch Dogs vorbestellt kriegt man spezielle Boni (DLC-Packs).
Auf Konsolen kriegt man fünf DLC's, auf dem PC (als Download) nur einen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag mich warum?


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2014)

Weil für Watch Dogs auch exklusive Spielinhalte für die PS4 existieren und demzufolge die PS4 die Leadplattform für WD ist ? Genauso wie Assassins Creed.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weil für Watch Dogs auch exklusive Spielinhalte für die PS4 existieren und demzufolge die PS4 die Leadplattform für WD ist ? Genauso wie Assassins Creed.


 
Dann müssten auch die Xbox bzw. PC-Retail Käufer leer ausgehen.

Zudem ist der PC die Leadplattform. (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PlayStation-4-Konsolen-220102/News/Watch-Dogs-fuer-PC-und-PS4-1057664/)


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2014)

Warum bekommt dann der PC die wenigsten Boni und Spieleinhalte von allen Retail-Versionen (immer im direkten Vergleich der Versionen (Normalversion, Vigilante, Dedsec u.s.w.) ? Wieso bekommt dann die PS4 exklusive Missionen und 1 h Spielzeit mehr die der PC nicht bekommt ? 

Ubisoft kann viel erzählen, wenn der Tag lang ist. Entscheidend ist das was ich als Kunde zu spüren bekomme. Und kein Marketing von wegen PC-Version Leadplattform. 

Wenn ein Spiel für eine Plattform gegenüber den anderen Fassungen bevorzugt wird (sprich die spezielle Plattform mehr Inhalte bekommt als die anderen Versionen) ist diese die Lead-Plattform. Und daß Ubisoft mehr den Konsolen zugetan ist sieht man ja eindeutig bei AC und anderen Games. Da hinkt die PC-Fassung der Konsolenfassung zeitlich immer hinterher und die Konsolenfassung bekommt mehr Inhalte. Bestes Beispiel ist auch GR Future Soldier, wo es um ein Haar gar keine PC-Fassung gegeben hätte.

Und die PS4 Version bekommt halt eindeutig am meisten (die gesamten Bonis + Zusatzmissionen). Danach folgt die XBONE (nur die Bonis) und erst dann der PC (nur 1 von den Boni). So einfach ist es. Einziger Vorteil des PC ist die theoretisch bessere Grafik. Aber da die auf dem PC eh skalierbar ist, ist das kein Boni im herkömmlichen Sinne. Und selbst da wurde für die Konsolen gedowngradet.

Und bei Watchdogs bekommt die PS4 halt am meisten = Leadplattform. Punkt, aus. Weil sehr wahrscheinlich die verkauften Konsolenversionen deutlich vor denen des PC liegen werden. Auch wenn mir das als PC-Gamer nicht unbedingt schmeckt.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Mai 2014)

Ich werd hier jetzt keinen Streit über die Leadplattform vom Zaun brechen.


Zurück zu meiner Frage:


ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Auf Konsolen kriegt man fünf DLC's, auf dem PC (als Download) nur einen.
> 
> Ich frag mich warum?




Nur bei PC-Download fehlen die 4 DLC's, bei PC-Retail (im Shop von   Ubisoft kann man auch die DVD-Version kaufen) sind sie anscheinend mit   inbegriffen.


----------



## getName95 (24. Mai 2014)

*Watch Dogs Erfahrungen*

Moin, da es vielleicht doch den ein oder anderen gibt, der Watch Dogs noch nicht besitzt, können hier vielleicht ein paar Leute, die schon ein paar Stunden gespielt haben, Erfahrungen an "unentschlossene" weitergeben 

Ich werde mal den Anfang machen...
Nachdem ich nun 4 Stunden gespielt habe kann ich sagen, dass das Spiel auch mit einem guten Mittelklasse PC (Intel Xeon E3 sowie einer R9 270x) ohne Probleme mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 und Ultra Einstellungen (Texturen auf hoch, für ultra bräuchte man 3GB Video Ram) flüssig läuft. Während nächtlichen Aktivitäten - vor allem bei Regen - steht die Grafik außer Konkurrenz und sieht am Tag immer noch besser aus als GTA 5, und ich (persönlich) finde die Grafik am Tage ist eine große Stärke von GTA 5. Die Weitsicht ist phänomenal und die Schatten, vor allem in den zentralen Gegenden von Chicago, wirklich schön und definitiv mit früheren Aufnahmen von 2012 zu vergleichen. Sehr positiv ist mir die zerstörbare Umwelt aufgefallen: Neben dem üblichen Kram wie Zäunen etc. kann man auch Bushaltestellen kaputtfahren und es gibt "Abhängigkeiten". Z.B. fuhr ich vor ein paar Minuten mit Karracho am zweiten Versteck von Aiden einen Zaun kaputt. Daraufhin fiel nicht nur einfach ein Stückchen um, sondern auf eine Strecke von ca. 20m in beide Richtunge fielen die Elemente um wie Dominosteine und das ganze riss am Ende sogar noch große Holzplanken mit auf den Boden. Für mich ein Highlight!

Wobei wir allerdings auch schon bei meinem ersten, größeren, Kritikpunkt wären... Mit Karracho in einen Zaun zu brettern, oder in ein Haus, Auto, Brückenpfeiler, eigentlich alles was da steht wo man NICHT hin möchte, ist keine Seltenheit. Die Fahrzeugsteuerung mit der Tastatur ist einfach nicht gut gelungen. Nach ein paar Stunden hat man sich zwar eingewöhnt, aber während es mir bei GTA Spaß macht, schnelle Karren zu fahren, werde ich mir wohl in Watch Dogs die letzten Schleudern suchen. Aiden scheint nämlich immer mit Vollgas anzufahren, sodass das Auto beim einparken, abbiegen, korrigieren, gerne mal EINIGE Meter nach vorne springt. Dazu die wackelige AWSD Steuerung. Das ist kein gutes Feeling.

Ich weiß nicht wie viel die Trailer schon gespoilert haben, aber Aiden hat eine bewegte Geschichte und man versteht recht schnell, warum er so entschlossen ist, diesen Weg zu gehen. Wie viel man von den tiefgründigen Hintergründen mitbekommt, bleibt dem Spieler überlassen. Es gibt regelmäßig Sprachbänder zum abspielen, mit denen mach sich ein Bild über die Charaktere des Spiels machen kann. Alles auf freiwilliger Basis natürlich.

CTOS Stationen einzunehmen ist teilweise kniffliger als ich zunächst annahm. Man muss schonmal ein paar Minuten mit den Kameras beobachten um das gewünschte Schlupfloch zu finden. Das Deckungssystem ist extrem gut (das beste, das ich bis jetzt kennenlernen durfte), allerdings bleiben Fehler beim Steuern der Figur nicht aus. BÄM, man wurde entdeckt und dann ist nichts mehr mit Geheimmission. Man wird von allen Seiten beschossen, und das selbst bei normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad gar nicht zu schlecht. Auch diese plötzlichen Wendungen machen Spaß. Ganz zu schweigen davon, wie man sich fühlt, wenn man es dank eines kleinen Gimmicks in der Spielwelt aus einer schier aussichtslosen Situation schafft, sich von der Polizei zu lösen.

Bis jetzt habe ich nur ein paar Missionen der Hauptstory gespielt. Dazwischen haben ich mich in kleinen Nebenmissionen verloren und sehr oft Informationen von Passanten gelesen. Es macht Spaß in den unterschiedlichen Stadtteilen die verschiedenen Backgrounds der Bevölkerung kennenzulernen.

Nach 4 Stunden Spielzeit, und dann für den Preis, ist WatchDogs jedem zu empfehlen, der mit dem Gedanken spielt und vielleicht auch noch wegen dem angeblichen Grafik Downgrade verunsichert ist. Die Details sind großartig. So gibt es zum Beispiel am Wasser öfter mal stärkeren Wind, der die Kleidung wehen lässt. Was ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen habe, sind bei Wind, mit lautem klappern, über die Straßen fegende, leere, Dosen. Ja Gott, wenn das halt ein Feature ist, das hinten rüber gefallen ist... Sch*** drauf.


----------



## Kaisan (24. Mai 2014)

Interessante Erfahrungen - mein Exemplar ist zwar noch nicht angekommen, ich bin aber dank deinem Bericht umso gespannter auf das Teil. Liest sich ja in der Summe sehr positiv.


----------



## Vordack (24. Mai 2014)

Also von der Welt, dem Detailreichtum und den Autos (auch die Steuerung mit GP) bin ich begeistet. Auch können die normalen "Erwische den Täter" Aufträge echt lustig sein da man relativ frei handeln kann.

Ich freue mich schon tiefer in das Spiel einzusteigen.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Mai 2014)

ich muss wohl noch bis Montag warten mit dem Kauf von Watch Dogs (ich denk da wird es schon im Regal liegen irgendwo)


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich muss wohl noch bis Montag warten mit dem Kauf von Watch Dogs (ich denk da wird es schon im Regal liegen irgendwo)


 
wobei, wenn du schnell bis kannste dir schon das 10 Teilige 2h LP von Wimpflp anschauen 


Spoiler



solche Klickgeilen trolle


----------



## getName95 (24. Mai 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich muss wohl noch bis Montag warten mit dem Kauf von Watch Dogs (ich denk da wird es schon im Regal liegen irgendwo)


 
Versuchs mal bei nem Gamestop, habe gehört da gab es auch schon Verkäufe. Ansonnsten halt beim (meines Wissens nach) einzigen KeyStore in dem es als verfügbar angezeigt wird


----------



## Kreon (24. Mai 2014)

getName95 schrieb:


> Die Fahrzeugsteuerung *mit der Tastatur* ist einfach nicht gut gelungen. Nach ein paar Stunden hat man sich zwar eingewöhnt, aber *während es mir bei GTA Spaß macht*, schnelle Karren zu fahren, werde ich mir wohl in Watch Dogs die letzten Schleudern suchen. Aiden scheint nämlich *immer mit Vollgas anzufahren*, sodass das Auto beim einparken, abbiegen, korrigieren, gerne mal EINIGE Meter nach vorne springt.


 
Du hast GTA V mit Pad gespielt und beklagst Dich jetzt über eine wackelige WASD Steuerung bei Watchdogs?
Merkste was? Äpfel und Birnen? 
Ist ja schön und gut, dass ich jetzt weiß wie schlecht es sich mit Keyboard spielt, aber viel interessanter zu wissen wäre natürlich was anderes


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2014)

Ich hab in einigen Foren von der verkorksten Maussteuerung im Spiel gelesen. Einige meinten, dass sich der Mausinput schwammig, abhackt bzw. einfach laggy anfühlt, Zwischensequenzen aber z.B. mit 60fps laufen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also von der Welt, dem Detailreichtum und den Autos (auch die Steuerung mit GP) bin ich begeistet. Auch können die normalen "Erwische den Täter" Aufträge echt lustig sein da man relativ frei handeln kann.


Ich hab schon viele Screenshots gesehen, alles was nicht 12:00 Uhr Mittags ist sieht wirklich gut und stimmig aus, aber hellichter Tag sieht einfach nur fubar aus.

Mit welchen Einstellungen spielst du das eigentlich?


----------



## Kreon (24. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab schon viele Screenshots gesehen, alles was nicht 12:00 Uhr Mittags ist sieht wirklich gut und stimmig aus, aber hellichter Tag sieht einfach nur fubar aus.
> 
> Mit welchen Einstellungen spielst du das eigentlich?


 
Ultraeinstellungen, steht im ersten Post, Absatz eins.

Übrigens Rabowke, dein angry videogame nerd Link geht nicht mehr. Kann das sein?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ultraeinstellungen, steht im ersten Post, Absatz eins.


Ich meine Dacki, nicht den Threadersteller ... 



> Übrigens Rabowke, dein angry videogame nerd Link geht nicht mehr. Kann das sein?


 WTF ... du hast Recht! 

Danke für den Hinweis, ich glaub, ich muss hier auf den Song "Lass das mal den Papa machen!" verlinken!


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, ich glaub, ich muss hier auf den Song "Lass das mal den Papa machen!" verlinken!


 
man merkt eher dass der Papa de Grappa in der Tasch hat


----------



## getName95 (24. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab in einigen Foren von der verkorksten Maussteuerung im Spiel gelesen. Einige meinten, dass sich der Mausinput schwammig, abhackt bzw. einfach laggy anfühlt, Zwischensequenzen aber z.B. mit 60fps laufen.


 
Verkorkst ist sehr pessimistisch, aber die UX (z.B. die genaue Implementierung des Waffenwahlrad's) erinnert schon stark an Konsolen, und das ist bei einer PC Version natürlich `debatable`  Der Mauszeiger steuert sich in Menüs etwas überdreht und InGame zittert das Pfadenkreuz etwas, allerdings nicht wenn man mit Waffen zielt. Scheint also so gewollte zu sein... Das ganze fühlt sich aber nicht laggy an, um es nochmal ausdrücklich zu sagen! 

Eine Tastatur, an der mindestens eine Taste stufenlos Input Signale an den Computer sendet, wäre eigentlich super geeignet zum Autofahren in dem Spiel^^ Zwar kann man einen Xbox Controller anschließen, jedoch tauscht man dann gutes Fahrgefühl gegen unkontrollierte Waffengefechte ein, was für zumindestens für mich auch keine Option ist, da ich - wie Kreon schon richtig festgestellt hat - bis zu GTA 5 auf der Konsole gespielt habe, und die Waffengefechte mit Controller nicht wirklich kontrolliert werden können. Das Autoaim springt zwar meistens da hin wo man es haben möchte, aber eben nur meistens^^

Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar Screenshots posten (da bei YT glaube ich doch so einiges an Potenzial nicht rüberkommt), allerdings klappt es mit Alt+Druck nicht, da bekomme ich immer das Menü. Schade. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Vordack (24. Mai 2014)

Da Gamepad und M+T simlutan laufen wechsle ich vor Gefechten schnell zu M+T.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Mai 2014)

Ein Vorab-Bericht nach ca. 8 Stunden, ohne Story-Spoiler.

Die Grafik enttäuscht. Auch bei ultra Details, welche meinem Rechner vorgeschlagen wurden. Gerade Tagsüber wirkt die Stadt recht karg, was wohl an der miesen Beleuchtung liegt. 
Nachts und bei Regen sieht das deutlich besser aus. Wenn dann noch Wind durch das hohe Gras streicht, Blitze zucken und das (sehr gut aussehende) Wasser hohe Wellen schlägt, passt das wieder. Alles in allem ist die Optik in Ordnung, aber ich denke alle haben sich da mehr erhofft. Umhauen kann sie mich nicht, dafür sah Second Son einfach zu gut aus vor kurzem. Auch die Kamera kann störrisch sein, gerade in Fahrzeugen - biegt man scharf ab, folgt sie nicht sofort dem Auto, so dass man kurz nicht sieht wohin man fährt - das hat mich schon in GTA 4 genervt. Ich würde deshalb die Cockpitcam empfehlen, damit fährt es sich besser. Gibt es sogar einmal mit und ohne Armaturenbrett.

Der Sound ist spitze. ebenfalls die Physik. Wer heutzutage Fahrzeuge mit Tastatur fährt, gehört eh geschlagen. So eine Steuerung ist auf Analogbetrieb ausgelegt, und auf solche Weise sollte man sie auch nutzen. Ich schlängel mich problemlos durch den Verkehr, manche Autos steuern sich natürlich besser als andere. Musclecars sind schon recht schwammig. Motorräder gefallen mir aber sehr. Mit denen kommt man noch besser durch. Das tiefe Brummen der Harley ist einfach Klasse, wenn man dann über eine Bodenwelle oder ähnliches fährt, hebt Aiden etwas ab im Sattel, und man kann sogar die Federn quietschen hören. Erstklassig. Auch die Waffen klingen toll und haben gutes Treffer-Feedback. Die Granaten, welche ich zuerst unterschätzt habe, sind sehr effektiv. Ist auch nicht in jedem Spiel so. In manchen verkommen die zu Knallkörpern.

Das experimentieren mit den Hackelementen in der Welt macht Spass. Aber manches wirkt aufgesetzt. Zum Beispiel das Schalten der Ampeln. Hab mich mal an den Strassenrand gestellt, und den Verkehr beobachtet. Der bewegt sich immer in einem bestimmten, gemächlichen Tempo. Wenn man dann aber die Ampel aktiviert, heizen alle Autos plötzlich los wie die Rennfahrer, um dann einen Unfall auf der Kreuzung zu bauen. Klar, das soll ja so sein. Nur wirkt es halt durch diesen Turboboost irgendwie dämlich.

Das normale Gameplay hat erstaunlich viele GTA- Parallelen. Mehr als ich mir gewünscht hätte. Bullenjagd, Schiessereien, Waffenkauf und Klamottenläden...man kennt es irgendwie alles. Das Hacken ist der einzig neue Teil, aber der fällt bisher auch nicht so komplex aus, wie ich dachte. Es gibt viele Minispiele, wie in solchen Spielen üblich. Man kann Schach, Poker etc spielen, man kann Parkour-Rennen machen oder Verfolgungsjagden mit den Bullen, oder einen Konvoi zerstören. Das ist recht schwierig, da Freund Aiden leider nicht aus dem Fahrzeug heraus feuern kann, was seine Widersacher aber munter zelebrieren. Vermutlich wollte man dass der Spieler mehr seine Gimmicks einsetzt. Und es kann auch sehr befriedigend sein. wenn man unter seinem Verfolger eine Dampf-Pipeline in die Luft jagt. Das Skillpunktesystem macht Aiden nach und nach Stärker in den Werten Hacken, Fahren und Angriff. Passt.

Dann die ganzen Passanten im Spiel. Hab heute nen Typ abgehört, der sagt seiner Frau, dass er sie über alles liebt, und es ihm leid tut, was er jetzt tun muss. Klang für mich wie eine Selbstmordabsicht. Also dachte ich, folge ich dem mal, um zu sehen was passiert. Nunja. Es ist nichts passiert. 20 min lang bin ich hinter dem hergeschlendert, unterwegs hatte ich genug Zeit, anderen Fußgängern die Konten zu plündern. Das war immerhin effektiv, ich hatte 40.000 mehr auf dem Konto.
Aber schade, wieviel Potenzial Ubisoft hier verschenkt hat. Ich hab nicht beobachtet, dass eines dieser Gespräche mal zu was intererssantem geführt hätte. Es gibt Standardmissionen, die sich daraus ergeben, zum Beispiel das man einen Überfall verhindern muss, einen Drogenkurier stoppen oder ein geheimes Geldpäckchen irgendwo finden kann, aber die restlichen Gespräche sind leider sinnlos. Schade eigentlich, weil ja jeder Passant ein Gesicht und auch ein kurzes Profil besitzt.

So, das war jetzt ne Menge. Aber ich freu mich dann auf noch mehr Erfahrungen. 
Bis hier hin kann ich sagen: Das Hacken und Schiessen macht Spass, wobei man viele Situationen aber auch auf zweiteres erledigen kann. 
Ein Gebiet zu infiltrieren kann mit schallgedämpften Waffen dennoch Spaß machen, Man kann manchmal auch nur Kameras benutzen, um zum Ziel zu gelangen. Der Spieler entscheidet. Leider sind die Gegner nicht die cleversten, wenn 4m neben einem ein anderer durch ne Explosion getötet wird, die wir ferngezündet haben, juckt das in der Regel die anderen kaum.


----------



## Ankylo (24. Mai 2014)

Schöner Bericht Louis! 

Kannst du vielleicht ein wenig mehr zur Handlung und zur Spielwelt sagen? Möchte jetzt keine Einzelheiten zur Geschichte wissen, aber wenigstens, wie sie aufgezogen wird und ob sie spannend ist. Sehen die Gebäude alle wirklich individuell aus und wie groß ist die Welt im Vergleich zu GTA V?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Mai 2014)

Die Welt ist groß genug. Vielleicht etwas kleiner als GTA 5. Aber das ist mir eh relativ egal. Die Story ist recht verstrickt, und man wird (an dem zeitpunkt wo ich jetzt bin) aus vielem noch nicht recht schlau. Man erfährt leider auch nur wenig über die Figur des Aiden selbst. Die ein oder andere Emotion ist aber auch im Spiel, direkt am Anfang des Spiels (ist somit kaum ein Spoiler) kriegt man erstmal nen Tritt in die Eier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist nicht gerade ein Familienmensch, aber es ist gut, mal ein "GTA" auf der rechtschaffenden Seite zu spielen....wenn man so spielen will. Es scheint da auch ein Moralsystem zu geben, bei dem ich mich auf blau bewege. Infamousspieler wissen, was das ist^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> direkt am Anfang des Spiels (ist somit kaum ein Spoiler) kriegt man erstmal nen Tritt in die Eier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Darauf basiert ja am Anfang die ganze Geschichte.


Spoiler



Lena, die Nichte von Aiden, kommt bei einem Anschlag ums Leben.
Daraufhin ist man quasi in einer Art persönlicher Vendetta unterwegs.


----------



## Vordack (25. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab schon viele Screenshots gesehen, alles was nicht 12:00 Uhr Mittags ist sieht wirklich gut und stimmig aus, aber hellichter Tag sieht einfach nur fubar aus.
> 
> Mit welchen Einstellungen spielst du das eigentlich?


 
Alles auf High

Das was man auf Screenshots eben nicht sehen kann ist wie lebendig sie wirkt.


----------



## Apfelpudding (26. Mai 2014)

ich habe nun watch dogs durchgespielt und ca 61 % des Gesamtfortschritts geschafft.
und um mein Fazit mal an erster stelle zu stellen, ich bin eher ernüchtert und enttäuscht als überrascht und erstaunt.
ich kann mich also einigen Vorrednern hier nicht anschließen, was die Kaufempfehlung angeht, und merke auch, dass viel der schlecht gelungenen Sachen weggelassen wurden oder eben elementare dinge, trotz mangelnder Umsetzung, nicht ins Gewicht gefallen sind.

Grafik:
ich habe auf ultra an einem Pc gespielt und beurteile von daher auch nur hier die optische Qualität.
am tage und bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ist das Wasser ganz nett anzusehen.
die Skyline wirkt mau und langweilig und Gras, Blumen, Baum Texturen sind eher schwach.
sonstige Häuser und Boden Texturen sind gut jedoch nicht herausragend man denkt immer irgendwie an gta 5 ps3 oder xbox 360 Version.
natürlich sind die ein oder anderen Lichteffekte schon besser aber das gesamt Bild ist nicht herausragend.
auch Fahrzeug Texturen wirken zu bunt und nicht dreckig genug, als ob alle auf gepflegte Autos achten.
CutSzene sind gut gelungen somit auch der detailgrad der Protagonisten in diesen.
sollte es mal regnen und es ist Nacht so erscheint die Stadt in einer wirklich schönen Pracht und bietet einen funken der Atmosphäre die man dem ganzen spiel gewünscht hätte.

Steuerung & Interface
Maus und Tastatur Steuerung ist weniger zu Empfehlen
Ok in kämpfen geht es noch recht gut, aber außerhalb ist sie eher suboptimal, ob nun beim fahren laufen oder interagieren mit Objekten, Personen und sonstigem.
Ich würde jedem den Griff zum Controller empfehlen, ob ps oder xbox, auf beiden ist die Benutzerfreundlichkeit gut gelungen.
was das Interface betrifft, nun ja, es ist zweckmäßig, bietet jedoch nichts Neues.
das meiste kennt man aus anderen Openworld spielen z.b. gta 5
es wirkt zu beginn überladen und nicht komfortabel, was sich mit längerem spielen aber gibt.
ach ja die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge ist nicht so gut gelungen, ich merke immer wieder wie es bis zu einer sec dauert ehe das Vehikel auf meine Eingabe reagiert.
so gut wie jedes Fahrzeug fährt sich gleich, was man wohl nur über ein oder zwei skills minimal ändern kann.

Umfang
dieser reicht wohl bei weitem nicht an ein GTA 5 oder Saints Row 4 ran, sondern ist mit Ausnahme des hackings mehr in Richtung GTA 4 angesiedelt.
Die Stadt ist sehr überschaubar und bietet kaum highlights, ich schätze mal die gesamte karte ist ca so groß wie die Hauptstadt in gta 5 vielleicht nen stück kleiner (gta 5 bestand aus einer Insel nicht nur aus einer Stadt) schnell habt ihr euch quälend von einer Seite zur anderen begeben.
der Fuhrpark ist, was Autos betrifft recht groß, mag jetzt nicht zählen aber es gibt da einiges.
jedoch keine Hubschrauber, keine Flugzeuge oder sonstiges was fliegen kann.
es gibt 3 verschiedene Bootstypen.
und wo ich schon mal beim Fuhrpark bin, es ist nicht möglich etwas zu tunen oder zu verändern, weder Farbe oder sonstiges.
so wie ihr die Fahrzeuge kauft und klaut bleiben sie auch für den Rest des Spieles.
auch das aussehen von Aiden ist sehr beschränkt.
ihr habt die Wahl zwischen ca 30 Mantel Outfits in verschiedenen Farben das war es auch schon.
keine Tattoos keine Sonnenbrillen keine Wahl der Kleidung (Hose, schuhe, Jacke etz)
kaufen kann man bis auf Waffen und Fahrzeuge auch nichts.

die Auswahl der Waffen ist ok. keine Überraschung von Pistole über mg bis Schrotflinte und Scharfschützen Gewehre ist alles vorhanden.
das angeprisene hacking ist recht mau ausgefallen sprich es gibt gefühlt von allem mehr als von hacking Optionen.

wenn ihr zwei drei mal die Ampel lahm gelegt habt oder nen gas Rohr zur Explosion gebracht habt hier und da einem armen Passanten Geld geklaut oder die ein oder andere bombe eines Feinds am Körper habt explodieren lassen kommt schnell Langeweile auf und man vermisst Vielfalt und Überraschung
ist ja ganz nett das ich sehe ob ein Passant in der uni nen Porno gedreht hat ... bringen tut mir das nichts beim dritten mal lesen ist es auch nicht mehr lustig.
außer Geld oder Musik zu klauen kann man mit Passanten nichts brauchbares machen.
und immer arme Leute zu bestehlen ist schon unmoralisch jedoch kommt man anders nicht an sein Geld.
es gibt noch ein paar mehr dinge die man hacken kann die jedoch nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen.
es beschränkt sich meistens auf Hacks bei Verfolgungsjagden oder beim Kampf gegen feinde, spielerein sind nicht möglich.
eine genaue liste schreibe ich auf Wunsch.

ach ja wegen der Music also man hat nicht mal Radio Sender nur eine sich immer wiederholende Track List die noch dazu für meinen Geschmack schlecht ist.
ich steh mehr auf rockig und da sind vielleicht 3 gute Songs dabei.
auch hier ist ein gta 5 und auch 4 viel besser
ich möchte hier noch einmal betonen das, das hacken sehr schnell langweil ich wird und in einer kreisenden Routine endet *gähn*

neben Missionen und Unterhaltung Aufträge gibt es einige vom beschützen unschuldiger Passanten vor raub und Mord bis hin zu augmentet reality spiele wie parkour running oder Dämonen tot fahren natürlich auch karten spiele und andere oder Gang versteckte ausräuchert oder einen Konvoi stoppt.
hier und da die spur zu einer versteckten Aufgabe die es zu finden gibt.
wenn man abseits der HauptStory gerne alles macht und einem Wiederholungen nicht stören
den jeder dieser überschaubaren missionstypen wiederholt sich so oft und ist fast immer gleich angehbar das man schnell die Lust verlieren kann und sich der Haupt Geschichte widmet.

ja die Haupt Story was soll ich dazu schreiben, ich bin enttäuscht sie steckt voller Logik Fehler und Information Armut. sie treibt einem von a nach b nach a und wieder nach b das man sich veralbert vorkommt und es den Anschein erwecken kann hier wird künstlich verlängert.
nicht an einer stelle konnte ich eine richtige Beziehung zu den Protagonisten aufbauen oder die Geschichte emotional an mich ran lassen.
sie gab mir auch keine Chance dazu weil vieles so plump erzählt wird oder mich vor vollemdete Tatsachen stellt ohne das ich überhaupt etwas damit zu tun hatte.
die Geschichte zieht sich wie ein zäher Kaugummi von Mission zu Mission die mal nur aus einem Gespräch besteht und mal ein zwei Hacks verlangt.
diese in die länge gezogene Familien Tragödie ist eine der am schlechtesten erzählten seit langem und man ist nur frustriert weil vieles wirklich langatmig und dumm ist.
ich möchte nicht Spoilern von daher bleibe ich so unkonkret.
ja und das Server hacken läuft auch immer nach dem gleichen Schema ab immer und immer wieder sprich das gleiche mini spiel nur mal etwas schwerer oder leichter.
und kaum scheint mal ein interessanter Story verlauf im Ansatz zu erscheinen ist es auch vorbei oder wird nicht ausgiebig genug erzählt oder hinterlässt nur noch mehr fragen die nie geklärt werden.

Sonstiges
man kann nicht aus dem Auto oder von dem Motorrad schießen.
das Schadensmodel ist recht schwach sprich ich rase mit 100 Sachen gegen nen baum und kaum etwas passiert Aiden fliegt nicht aus dem Fenster und das Auto kann genauso gut weiterfahren wie zu beginn.
es gibt wenig dinge wo man Geld lassen kann oder möchte.
reifen der Autos gehen nur durch Nagelbretter Kaput und weniger durch Beschuss.
die Kollisionsabfrage einer Kugel am Treffer Model eines feinden ist nicht immer so genau wie es hätte sein können.
  Oder das Feuern aus der Deckung ist einfach nicht möglich also einfach „blind“ schießen ohne den Kopf rauszustecken um dann abgeknallt zu werden.
  Die Polizei sieht man auch kaum sollte man in roten Bereich rumballern wie sau passiert nichts anders natürlich auf der Straße.
  Aber was ich meine ist das man ne menge machen kann ohne das die Polizei kommt wohl fast alles.
  Auch so wenn man einfach mal durch die Stadt fährt sieht man sie nie, sollte man doch mal das vergnügen haben das ist sie unfair gut und schnell Fahrmanöver kann man vergessen die rammen alles weg und bewegen sich fast perfekt da hilft dann nur den Gully explodieren zu lassen immer und immer wieder… sehr schwach. 
es gibt bestimmt noch einiges anderes doch ich hab nun soviel geschrieben das ich es bei Gelegenheit wohl ergänze oder einfach im raum stehen lassen.


denn Fakt ist für mich das der griff zu einem gta 5 alle mal mehr bietet als watch dogs und bitte kommt nicht mit argumenten das es ja das erste Projekt in dieser Richtung ist und sich die Entwickler erst ran testen müssen.
es gibt seit Jahren Standards in diesem Genre und ubisoft hat das Game schon 6 Monate verschoben.
vieles was Standard sein sollte wird hier einfach weggelassen was sehr schade ist.
wie das spiel wohl vor 6 Monaten ausgesehen haben muss ... wow gar nicht vorzustellen.

solltet ihr noch fragen oder Anregungen haben dann schreibt diese ruhig


----------



## getName95 (26. Mai 2014)

Naja also von einer Mauen Grafik zu sprechen... Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Welt ihr lebt, aber die Grafik ist einfach bombastisch! Es gibt übrigens doch leere Dosen die bei Wind über die Straße fegen. DAS ist für mich Realismus. Außerdem sehen die Autos wesentlich realistischer aus als die in GTA 5. Nicht dreckig genug??? Es gibt sogar Dreck an den Reifen!

Daran, wie schlecht die Grafik bei einigen wegkommt, sieht man erstmal was ihr geglaubt habt, zu bekommen. Das ist erschreckend.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Mai 2014)

Etwas Schuld daran hat auch Ubisoft. Wieso veröffentlichen die einen Trailer mit einer Grafik, die es eh nicht ins Spiel schafft ? Wieso lassen sie die Fans sabbern, um dann die Grafik downzugraden ? Warum nicht gleich mit offenen Karten spielen ?

Nichts sonst gegen Ubisoft. Wie gesagt von den großen Publishern ist Ubisoft einer der besseren. Aber dieses Prozedere hätte nun nicht sein brauchen/dürfen.

Mal sehen was von der Grafik aus dem Unity-Trailer im endgültigen Spiel übrig bleibt. Imho der nächste Kandidat. Obwohl sie im Trailer wenigstens noch schreiben, daß es keine Ingame-Grafik sondern nur eine Alpha-Footage darstellt. Aber wenigstens ist das ehrlicher als was bei Watch Dogs abgeht. Trotzdem glaiube ich sieht die Grafik des Spiels nicht wirklich schlecht aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Mai 2014)

Hier übrigens mal n Video für alle "Steuerung-ist-scheisse" - Vertreter. 
Bin ohne bestimmtes Ziel einfach halsbrecherisch durch die Stadt geheizt. habs geradezu drauf angelegt, zu crashen. Nach 3 min hats mich dann erwischt.
Fahrzeug: Sayonara LE in Egoperspektive (für mich die beste Wahl, 3rd Person mag ich nicht)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ne0tABF_UC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2014)

Thx für das Video. Spielst Du am PC mit Pad ? Weil bei dem eingeblendeten Verbrechen ein Steuerkreuz angezeigt wurde für Wegpunkt setzen ? Oder ist die Einblendung des Steuerkreuzes Standard ?


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2014)

Die Fahrzeuge in Watch Dogs lassen sich wunderbar mit einem Pad steuern, nur eben nicht mit Tastatur ... gerade was das Beschleunigen betrifft, ist die Umsetzung 'fubar'.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx für das Video. Spielst Du am PC mit Pad ?



Ja, komplett.



> Oder ist die Einblendung des Steuerkreuzes Standard ?



Nee, aber man kann theoretisch jederzeit fliessend zwischen Pad und Maus/Tastatur wechseln. Wie Rab schon sagt, die Steuerung ist mit Pad kein Problem. Wer will, kann ja in den Ballerpassagen die Maus benutzen, aber ich komm auch da mit Pad gut klar.


----------



## Amboss (28. Mai 2014)

[Ich hab mal das Thema mit einem anderen schon bestehenden dazu zusammengefügt.]


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hier übrigens mal n Video für alle "Steuerung-ist-scheisse" - Vertreter.
> Bin ohne bestimmtes Ziel einfach halsbrecherisch durch die Stadt geheizt. habs geradezu drauf angelegt, zu crashen. Nach 3 min hats mich dann erwischt.


 Kann man die Verkehrsdichte einstellen oder ist das fix? 
Scheint mir wesentlich weniger los zu sein auf den Strassen im Vergleich zu GTA V.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2014)

Weiss nicht ob es in den ini.Dateien ne Option dazu gibt. Im eigentlichen Spiel kann man das nicht einstellen, das ändert sich wohl von selbst.


----------



## getName95 (28. Mai 2014)

Louis, die Helmkamera sieht echt realistisch aus. Gibts dafür ne Tastenkombination? Und wo bist du bei Vendors links abgebogen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2014)

getName95 schrieb:


> Louis, die Helmkamera sieht echt realistisch aus. Gibts dafür ne Tastenkombination? Und wo bist du bei Vendors links abgebogen?


 
Auf dem Xbox 360 Pad ist es auf dem D-Pad die linke Taste zum Wechseln der Kamera. Und wo ich da langgefahren bin, keine Ahnung, die Fahrt war ja nicht geplant^^


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2014)

An sich finde ich die Steuerung per Maus & Tastatur gar nicht sooo übel. Das Problem ist (zumindest bei mir) die Maus-Präzision. Da geht irgendeine ganz merkwürdige Maus-Beschleunigungs-Sache vor sich. Ich kann es nicht genau erklären, aber wenn ich auf eine bestimmte Stelle in der Spielwelt schaue, die Maus auf meinem Schreibtisch mehrmals in einem auf wenige Zentimeter begrenzten Bereich hin und her bewege und danach wieder in die Ausgangsposition bringe, dann schaue ich in eine völlig andere Richtung. Das einzige Spiel, bei dem ich sowas vorher erlebt habe, ist Dead Space 1. Die Shooter-Parts werden dadurch ziemlich anstrengend, aber ich versuche das Spiel größtenteils als Stealth-Spiel zu spielen und als das gefällt es mir bisher eigentlich besser, als ich nach den ersten ein bis zwei Stunden gedacht habe. Auch das Fahren macht, trotz der etwas merkwürdigen Fahrphysik, durchaus Spaß mit Maus & Tastatur. Definitiv besser, als z. B. in GTA 4, wo die Grundidee der Fahrphysik zwar nicht verkehrt war, aber sich alle Fahrzeuge (auch Sportwagen und Motorräder) träge wie ein Panzer angefühlt haben.

Was mich nervt ist allerdings der enorme VRam, Hunger, der längere Stadtfahrten ziemlich ruckelig macht. Ich hab mal GPU-Z nebenher laufen lassen, der VRam meiner GTX 780 (3 GB) wird bis auf's letzte Byte vollgesaugt. Ich hoffe, das wird noch irgendwie gepatcht. Davon abgesehen ist die Performance gar nicht so übel, wie ich vorher befürchtet habe. VSync aus, der Rest kann auf Hoch bis Ultra gedreht werden ohne dass das Spiel (bis auf die oben genannten Nachladeruckler) je unter 40 fps gerutscht ist. Als 3rd Person Spiel definitiv in Ordnung, auch wenn mir konstante 60 fps natürlich lieber wären.

Ebenfalls nervig: Extrem enges FOV, was vor allem beim Fahren aus der Egoperspektive nervig ist. Die Kamera lässt sich da auch nur ein paar Grad drehen, TrackIR wird nicht unterstützt ... das macht die Cockpitperspektive ziemlich sinnlos, zumindest bei Verfolgungsjagden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2014)

Noch mehr Motorrad, diesmal bei Morgengrauen, mit ner etwas trägeren Harley. Dafür mit Bullen und nem Sprung in Zeitlupe 
HUD deaktiviert.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mKkX3Dc_cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Noch mehr Motorrad, diesmal bei Morgengrauen, mit ner etwas trägeren Harley. Dafür mit Bullen und nem Sprung in Zeitlupe
> HUD deaktiviert.
> 
> 
> ...


 
So träge finde ich die Harley gar nicht ... und erstaunlich schnell ist sie. Wie hast du eigentlich das HUD ausgeschaltet? Beim screenshooting nervt das doch ziemlich, vor allem, da die Elemente nicht ganz am Bildschirmrand sind, sondern ein paar cm in Richtung Bildmitte gerückt wurden (warum auch immer man das so gemacht hat).


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wie hast du eigentlich das HUD ausgeschaltet?


 
Gibt ne Anleitung dafür. Ist recht unkompliziert, nur muss man halt jedes mal das Spiel verlassen um das Rückgängig zu machen.

How to disable HUD (head-up display) in Watch Dogs for Windows PC


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Gibt ne Anleitung dafür. Ist recht unkompliziert, nur muss man halt jedes mal das Spiel verlassen um das Rückgängig zu machen.
> 
> How to disable HUD (head-up display) in Watch Dogs for Windows PC


 
Ok, danke. Dachte, da gäb es irgendwie nen Konsolenbefehl oder Tastenkombination für. Die meisten meiner Screenshots bisher sind immer spontan entstanden, wenn ich irgendwo was Nettes gesehen habe. Jedes Mal aus dem Spiel zu gehen um die Config-Datei zu tauschen ist dann auf Dauer doch etwas unpraktisch


----------



## getName95 (29. Mai 2014)

Ah ok. Ist jemand schonmal Bürgermeister geworden und weiß was man dann machen kann?


----------



## TohuwabohuSchnick (31. Mai 2014)

*Hey*

Hey
Ich finde die fahr physik etwas unausgereift, in GTA 5 hat fahren definitiv mehr spaß gemacht, aber so schlimm ist es auch nicht.
Kommisch finde ichs das man das HUD nicht ausstellen kann(in jedem AC geht das) Im großen und ganzen ist es so wie ich es mir gedacht habe: Ubisoft hat überal etwas übertrieben, aber es macht drotzdem spaß.
Irgendwer hat am anfang des threats gefragt wie man screenshots macht! mit F12. Die kammera position kann man im Auto mit "c" umstellen, mit F8 kann man übrigens einstelln das die kamera unabhängig von der gehrichtung gedreht werden kann, vielleicht mag das wer lieber.
Im nachhinen hätt ich lieber gewartet bis das spiel 20€ weniger kostet aber es war mir auch die 55€ wert.

ps: Weiß wer vielleicht wie man die Medizin nehmen kann?


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2014)

Welche Medizin? 

Meinst du die Fokuspillen? Mit TAB das Menü aufrufen, selektieren mit der Maus und dann so als ob man Granaten werfen möchte mit G 'benutzen'.

Ansonsten hab ich mich in die 1911 Pistole mit Schalldämpfer verliebt ... ein gezielter Kopfschuss und (fast) jeder Gegner ist ASAP tot. Einzig und allein die Heavy Guys würden mehr aushalten, wenn man die mit geskillten Take Down nicht auch sofort umhauen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2014)

Watch Dogs beendet ... also das Ende legt ja nochmal drei Schippen beim Schwierigkeitsgrad drauf. 

Spiel hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen und entgegen der Meinung von unserem Peter fand ich die Personen auch interessant, so wie auch die Story. Ich freu mich auf einen zweiten Teil, vllt. eine andere Stadt? 

ctOS 2.0 sorgt bestimmt für viel Spass!


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2014)

Sag mal Rabowke, hast Du auch noch ein Leben nach dem PC ? Du hast ein 50 h Spiel jetzt schon durch ?


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ca. 15h für die Kampagne benötigt ... Nebenmissionen gab es keine und solche ABM wie Trinkspiele etc. sind mir zu dusslig. Es ist wirklich sehr selten das ich ein Spiel durchspiele und ich musste die letzten Tage nutzen, weil meine Verlobte Arbeiten war. 

Außerdem ist das Spiel nicht wirklich schwer ... bis auf die letzten zwei Missionen die ich heute gespielt hab.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2014)

Ich kann den Verriß von Watch Dogs im Übrigen bisher (bin kurz nach der Mission im Stadion) absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Hab mittlere Detaileinstellungen bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080, Schatten, Reflexionen und Detailstufe auf hoch. Und es ruckelt momentan nix. Trotz meiner ollen 560ti mit 2 GB, deren Leistungsklasse wohl heute Ramschniveau im 50 EUR Bereich darstellt. 

Klar daß die Grafik nicht an die E3-Grafik heranreicht. Ich finde sie trotzdem für ein Open World Spiel sehr gut gelungen. Die Autosteuerung via Tastatur ist auch nicht so schlecht wie viele sagen. Sicher mit Verbesserungspotential aber weit besser als befürchtet.

Das einzig grauenvolle an der Steuerung ist das Waffenrad. Und wer auf die Idee kam beim Auto-Aiming das off a) Standard zu nennen und b) als mittlere Option anzubieten statt in logischer Reihenfolge off/medium/on ist mir auch schleierhaft. Jedenfalls ist das Auto Aiming in der mittleren Einstellung Standard auf off gesetzt. Wer diese Steuerung verbrochen hat gehört standrechtlich erschossen. Aber bisher sonst ? Das Schleichen funktioniert perfekt. Auch das Ausknocken und Hacken.

Will mich mit meinem persönlichen Fazit noch nicht wirklich festlegen, aber der Anfang macht sich ziemlich gut.

@Rabowke: 15 h ?? Ich denke es gibt noch Nebenmissionen wie Verbrechen verhindern, dazu die digitalen Trips u.s.w. Oder hast Du die Dinge links liegen lassen ?


----------



## Chronik (1. Juni 2014)

Ich will ja keine Werbung machen aber auf Game One wurde mal Watch Dogs verglichen zwischen PS4 Version, PS3 Version und GTA 5 (X360 Version).
Was dabei raus kam wird euch überraschen aber schaut es euch doch selber an (Teil 2 mit viel geplänkel vorm zoggen)!

Da mein Rechner eh zu schwach ist WD auf voller Grafik einstellung zu zoggen, werde ich es mir eh erst mal nicht kaufen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2014)

4players gibt 73%, das ist ok in meinen Augen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> 4players gibt 73%, das ist ok in meinen Augen.


 
ja, aber das ist 4players und da muss man sich eher fragen, ob die Motivation nicht die war, den Leuten eine Wertung zu liefern die sie gesucht haben


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Rabowke: 15 h ?? Ich denke es gibt noch Nebenmissionen wie Verbrechen verhindern, dazu die digitalen Trips u.s.w. Oder hast Du die Dinge links liegen lassen ?


 Sowas fällt für mich alles unter ABM ... weil es keine Missionen mit einem Sinn oder Ziel sind. Jedenfalls für mich.

Ich spiel in allen Spielen immer nur die Kampagne.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2014)

ABM ROFL*.   Für mich zieht das einen tiefer in die Story herein (wenn gut gemacht). Allerdings habe ich bei Farcry 3 auch nicht alle Rennen gefahren und auch nicht an jedem Stand das Messer werfen oder Schießen geübt. Mal nebenbei ja. Und Poker gespielt habe ich auch nur, wo ich es gemußt hab.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber das ist 4players und da muss man sich eher fragen, ob die Motivation nicht die war, den Leuten eine Wertung zu liefern die sie gesucht haben


 
Also so wie manche Deppen hier im Forum herumjammern, müsste die Wertung dann aber deutlich im Keller liegen^^


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2014)

Naja 73% halte ich aber im Anbetracht für das was geboten wird auch für zu niedrig. Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich Wertungen die auf eine einzige Gesamtwertung als Prozentzahl heruntergebrochen werden bei Spielen eh nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann, weil die Prozentzahl die Komplexität der Wertung nur unzureichend darzustellen vermag.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Also so wie manche Deppen hier im Forum herumjammern, müsste die Wertung dann aber deutlich im Keller liegen^^


 
vielleicht fanden die es dann doch wieder so gut, das die eine schlechtere Wertung sich selbst nicht mehr rechtfertigen konnten *mal ganz böse ist* 
Und naja, wenn es um Jammern geht sind manche doch eh immer weit vorne und wo aus scheinbar fehlenden Features, wirklichen Fehlern und den eingenen Fehlern aus einer Bakterie nen Blauwal gemacht wird


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2014)

gametrailers gibt übrigens ne 8.9. *Das* find ich dann doch n bischen zuviel.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sowas fällt für mich alles unter ABM ... weil es keine Missionen mit einem Sinn oder Ziel sind. Jedenfalls für mich.
> 
> Ich spiel in allen Spielen immer nur die Kampagne.



Da verpasst Du aber eine Menge gutes Gameplay. Allein die digitalen Trips, das sind ja komplett eigenständige Spiele im Spiel - eine Runde "Spidertank" macht echt Laune! 

Und die Pokersimulation ist auch überhaupt nicht schlecht, wenn man sich für Poker überhaupt erwärmen kann.


----------



## TohuwabohuSchnick (1. Juni 2014)

*achso*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Welche Medizin?
> 
> Meinst du die Fokuspillen? Mit TAB das Menü aufrufen, selektieren mit der Maus und dann so als ob man Granaten werfen möchte mit G 'benutzen'.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich mich in die 1911 Pistole mit Schalldämpfer verliebt ... ein gezielter Kopfschuss und (fast) jeder Gegner ist ASAP tot. Einzig und allein die Heavy Guys würden mehr aushalten, wenn man die mit geskillten Take Down nicht auch sofort umhauen kann.



Die Schallgedämpfte Pistole ist auch meine lieblings Waffe, leider kann man keine anderen Waffen mit Schalldämpfer ausrüsten (

Achso die Pillen sind da um die Fokus Pillen herzustellen, sorry mein Fehler. Gibt es wirklich keine In-Game möglichkeit den HUD auszustellen?


----------



## TohuwabohuSchnick (1. Juni 2014)

Hey hübsches Detail fahrt mit einem auto irgentwo hin wo dann die türen nicht mehr aufgehen( zwischen zwei Autos oder mauern oder so und dann steigt aus


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2014)

Bin jetzt nach 7 h bei 9% Spieldauer (fast nur Nebenmissionen bis auf die 1. Mission) und habe festgestellt, daß ich mich in den Nebenmissionen verlieren kann. Man versinkt regelrecht in der Stadt. Da hat Ubisoft wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet und ist diesbezüglich auf GTA-Niveau.

Die Polizei ist aber extrem hartnäckig. Fast noch schlimmer als bei GTA auf höchster Fahndungsstufe. Ich frag mich wie jemand die eine Fixer-Mission in 46 Sekunden gelöst haben will, wo man ein Polizeigesuchtes Fluchtauto überführen soll. 

Für Watchdogs wünschte ich mir eine Garage, wo man die Autos unterbingen kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Für Watchdogs wünschte ich mir eine Garage, wo man die Autos unterbingen kann.



Welche Autos meinst Du? Die, die Du bereits freigeschaltet hast?

Falls ja, die kannst Du jederzeit per App in die Nähe Deiner Position ordern - ist doch viel besser als eine olle Garage.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2014)

Jepp, die freigeschalteten. Dürften schon eine ganze Ecke sein.  Aber wenn ich die vor Ort ordern kann umso besser.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2014)

Wobei man diese Autos auch erstmal bezahlen muss ... einmalig. 

D.h. in ein Autos steigen, dann kommt die Meldung "Neues Fahrzeug freigeschalten.". Jetzt im Handy das Menü öffnen und hier sind alle Fahrzeuge aufgelistet, sortiert nach Klassen. Fahrzeug auswählen und einen Betrag X zahlen, fertig.

Ich schließe mich Bremse an, das finde ich deutlich besser gelöst als eine Garage. Vorallem 'erscheint' das Fahrzeug immer etwas weg und 'spawnt' nicht plötzlich vor deinen Augen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2014)

TohuwabohuSchnick schrieb:


> Die Schallgedämpfte Pistole ist auch meine lieblings Waffe, leider kann man keine anderen Waffen mit Schalldämpfer ausrüsten (


Wobei ich hier in einem Beitrag gelesen habe, dass es wohl ein Maschinengewehr mit Schalldämpfer gibt ... selbst gefunden hab ich es aber IMO nicht. Aber selbst wenn: die Pistole reicht vollkommen. 



> Achso die Pillen sind da um die Fokus Pillen herzustellen, sorry mein Fehler.


Musst dich doch nicht entschuldigen ... 

Die Gesundheit regeneriert sich ja superb schnell, auch im Kampf. D.h. es gibt keine Notwendigkeit für Medizin.



> Gibt es wirklich keine In-Game möglichkeit den HUD auszustellen?


 Nope.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei man diese Autos auch erstmal bezahlen muss ... einmalig.



Teils, teils. Es gibt Autos, die werden als Belohnung freigeschaltet, da muss man nichts bezahlen - und die Modelle, die man durchs Hacken von Passanten-Smartphones freischalten kann, sind auch kostenlos, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2014)

Ich finde auch die Anspielungen auf AC genial. Hab gerade das Handy einer Frau gehackt kommt die Meldung "ehemalige Abstergo-Mitarbeiterin". Da mußte ich doch glatt das Geld mitnehmen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Teils, teils. Es gibt Autos, die werden als Belohnung freigeschaltet, da muss man nichts bezahlen - und die Modelle, die man durchs Hacken von Passanten-Smartphones freischalten kann, sind auch kostenlos, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher.



Doch, das stimmt schon so. Man muss nur die zahlen, in die man irgendwann mal eingestiegen ist, und sie somit freigeschaltet hat.


----------



## Kaylee (8. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Polizei ist aber extrem hartnäckig. Fast noch schlimmer als bei GTA auf höchster Fahndungsstufe.


Sehr, dagegen ist GTA ein Spielplatz. Allerdings gibt es auch mehr Möglichkeiten die Polizei loszuwerden, Brücken, Steam Pipes, Kreuzungen, Boller, sofern man Skillpunkte investiert. Und abseits der Straßen ist die KI auch nicht sonderlich schlau, oft braucht man nur mal querfeldein zu fahren und ist sie los.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Naja ein gutes Beispiel für einen lieblosen Port ist zum Beispiel Watch Dogs. Wer bei Ubisoft auf die Idee kam, das Waffenrad (was auf der Konsole sicher prima funktioniert) in die PC-Fassung einzubringen, wo man mit Maus+Tastatur nur am fluchen ist, sollte gevierteilt werden. Die Steuerung des Waffenrades über die Mausbewegung ist selbst auf geringster Empfindlichkeit nahezu unmöglich.

Da rutscht einem schon mal das Wort Billigport zwischen den Zähnen durch. Da merkt man einfach, daß Ubisoft keine Zeit oder Lust hatte, hier für den PC Zeit zu opfern, um die Steuerung am PC angenehm und ergonomisch zu machen. So nach dem Motto "Damit müssen die PCler leben". Was Ubisoft über die PC-Fassungen/-Ports von Spielen wie AC hält wurde doch schon mal publik. Da hieß es doch glatt: Die Tastatursteuerung für PC ist zweitrangig. Das merkt man dann aber auch am Waffenrad und dem Chaos, wenn man während man reitet schießen soll. Wer auf eine solch abstruse Steuerung gekommen ist ?

Daß es auch anders geht haben zig andere Ports bei anderen Spielen schon bewiesen. Aktuell negativ fällt eben WD auf.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ein gutes Beispiel für einen lieblosen Port ist zum Beispiel Watch Dogs. Wer bei Ubisoft auf die Idee kam, das Waffenrad (was auf der Konsole sicher prima funktioniert) in die PC-Fassung einzubringen, wo man mit Maus+Tastatur nur am fluchen ist, sollte gevierteilt werden.
> 
> Da rutscht einem schon mal das Wort Billigport zwischen den Zähnen durch. Da merkt man einfach, daß Ubisoft keine Zeit oder Lust hatte, hier für den PC Zeit zu opfern, um die Steuerung am PC angenehm zu machen. So nach dem Motto "Damit müssen die PCler leben".
> 
> Daß es auch anders geht haben zig andere Ports bei anderen Spielen schon bewiesen. Aktuell negativ fällt eben WD auf.



Ganz ehrlich? Wer wg. einem nicht glücklich gewähltem Steuerungslayout von "Billigport" spricht, der hat sie nicht mehr alle. 

Übrigens fand ich das Auswahlmenü der Waffen nicht komplett scheisse, warum? Weil Waffen in dem Spiel eher eine sekundäre Rolle spielen ... ich hab das Spiel mit einer schallgedämpften Pistole durchgespielt und, wenn es hoch kommt, mal zwei Sprengsätze geworfen.

Also man kann es mit seiner Kritik sicherlich übertreiben bzw. 'falsche' Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Das Waffenrad ist doch mehr als nur die reine Auswahl der Schußwaffe (wo ich übrigens auch mal mit Sniper arbeite). Das geht doch schon los, wenn ich aus Elektronikkomponenten ein "Ablenkungsspielzeug" bauen will. Das läuft auch über das Waffenrad.

Klar ist der Begriff "Billigport" in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht etwas kraß formuliert. Aber man merkt daran eben gerade, daß entgegen der Beteuerungen von Ubisoft, der PC sei die Leadplattform es genau umgekehrt ist.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Waffenrad ist doch mehr als nur die reine Auswahl der Schußwaffe (wo ich übrigens auch mal mit Sniper arbeite). Das geht doch schon los, wenn ich aus Elektronikkomponenten ein "Ablenkungsspielzeug" bauen will. Das läuft auch über das Waffenrad.



vielleicht unterschätzt du auch nur den anteil an leuten, die ein 3rd-person-spiel mit controller spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Naja für mich gehört der Controller an die Konsole. Am PC wär es mir zu unbequem und würde für mich nicht zum PC-Spielstil passen. Weiß auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Waffenrad ist doch mehr als nur die reine Auswahl der Schußwaffe (wo ich übrigens auch mal mit Sniper arbeite). Das geht doch schon los, wenn ich aus Elektronikkomponenten ein "Ablenkungsspielzeug" bauen will. Das läuft auch über das Waffenrad.
> 
> Klar ist der Begriff "Billigport" in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht etwas kraß formuliert. Aber man merkt daran eben gerade, daß entgegen der Beteuerungen von Ubisoft, der PC sei die Leadplattform es genau umgekehrt ist.



Ich hab *einmal* alle fertig hergestellten Komponenten bei dem einen Händler gekauft, d.h. mein Inventar war einmal voll aufgefüllt.

Das hat bis zum Ende des Spiels gereicht ... klar hab ich auch ein paar Mal die Gadgets selbst gebaut, aber auch hier war das Menü jetzt nicht wirklich der Steuerungsstopper vor dem Herrn. Vorallem stellt man Gadgets ja nicht mitten im Kampf her. 

D.h. ich glaube ja einigen Leuten, dass sie mit dem Steuerungsrad in hektischen Situationen ihre Probleme haben ... aber dann hört es schon auf.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja für mich gehört der Controller an die Konsole.



du bist überraschenderweise aber nicht der mittelpunkt der gaming-welt.  
ich weiß auch nicht, wie viele das (am pc) tun - aber ich schließe nicht aus, dass es inzwischen sogar der weit überwiegende teil sein könnte.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Klar bin ich nicht der Nabel der Welt. Aber auch die die ich kenne spielen prinzipiell mit M+T. Und wenn die Firma wirklich die Fans berücksichtigen will könnte sie sowohl einen Pad-Support einbauen wie auch eine vernünftige M+T-Steuerung. Bei anderen Spielen geht das doch genauso. Das hat ja selbst der am Anfang sonst so versaute GTA IV-Port auf die Reihe bekommen.

Momentan sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch kein Spiel, wo ich mir extra ein Pad für holen würde. Die Batman-Teile spiele ich entweder auf der Konsole oder eben mit M+T am PC.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab *einmal* alle fertig hergestellten Komponenten bei dem einen Händler gekauft, d.h. mein Inventar war einmal voll aufgefüllt.
> 
> Das hat bis zum Ende des Spiels gereicht ... klar hab ich auch ein paar Mal die Gadgets selbst gebaut, aber auch hier war das Menü jetzt nicht wirklich der Steuerungsstopper vor dem Herrn. Vorallem stellt man Gadgets ja nicht mitten im Kampf her.
> 
> D.h. ich glaube ja einigen Leuten, dass sie mit dem Steuerungsrad in hektischen Situationen ihre Probleme haben ... aber dann hört es schon auf.



Naja mir fällt das Bauen erst in dem Moment ein und dann wirds hektisch.


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ein gutes Beispiel für einen lieblosen Port ist zum Beispiel Watch Dogs. Wer bei Ubisoft auf die Idee kam, das Waffenrad (was auf der Konsole sicher prima funktioniert) in die PC-Fassung einzubringen, wo man mit Maus+Tastatur nur am fluchen ist, sollte gevierteilt werden. Die Steuerung des Waffenrades über die Mausbewegung ist selbst auf geringster Empfindlichkeit nahezu unmöglich.


Ich finde das ganze Steuerungskonzept wenig intuitiv, das betrifft aber die Konsole genauso. In einem Menü braucht man den rechten Stick, im anderen den linken... das ist inkonsequent und schlecht gelöst.


----------



## Phone (26. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab *einmal* alle fertig hergestellten Komponenten bei dem einen Händler gekauft, d.h. mein Inventar war einmal voll aufgefüllt.
> 
> Das hat bis zum Ende des Spiels gereicht ... klar hab ich auch ein paar Mal die Gadgets selbst gebaut, aber auch hier war das Menü jetzt nicht wirklich der Steuerungsstopper vor dem Herrn. Vorallem stellt man Gadgets ja nicht mitten im Kampf her.
> 
> D.h. ich glaube ja einigen Leuten, dass sie mit dem Steuerungsrad in hektischen Situationen ihre Probleme haben ... aber dann hört es schon auf.




Also ich hab mit der Waffenwahl Funktion keine Probleme und das Herstellen geht fix von der Hand wie ich finde.
Ich stelle oft auch im Kampf her einmal kurz "Tab - Maus Hoch/Links E-E-E und fertig für jeden Spieler sollte sowas leicht von der Hand gehen.
Besser als für jeden Gegenstand eine einzelne Taste + die taste zum herstellen 
Ich fand die Black & White 2 Steuerung damals viel schlimmer also die kreise und Strudel mit der Maus darstellen...


----------



## belakor602 (26. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Wer wg. einem nicht glücklich gewähltem Steuerungslayout von "Billigport" spricht, der hat sie nicht mehr alle.



Nein genau das ist es was am meißten ausmacht und die Performance. Grafik ist das unwichtigste wenn es um einen guten Port geht, solange die Steuerung, Menüführung auf den PC optimiert sind und die Möglichkeit auf Umbelegung der Tasten da ist. Sowas wie Mausbeschleunigung oder gar ne Deadzone bei der Maus geht auch einfach gar nicht. Dann kommt noch ein FOV-Slider hinzu der auch da sein muss, zumindest bei 1st-Person Spiele. Abstürze oder gar Korruption der Savegames oder ähnliches darf es natürlich auch nicht geben

Dann kann man von einem guten Port sprechen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber auch die die ich kenne spielen prinzipiell mit M+T.



ich rede jetzt mal nur von mir (von wem auch sonst?):
assassin's creed zb finde ich mit m+t annähernd unspielbar. hab ich anfangs gemacht, aber der umstieg aufs pad war eine absolute offenbarung. tomb raider, bekanntlich ebenfalls 3rd-person, hingegen hab ich mit m+t problemfrei durchspielen können. 
[watch dogs hab ich nicht, würde mein rechner nämlich momentan wohl kaum packen.]


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Naja ich spiele z.B. sowohl TR wie auch AC und bislang alle anderen PC-Spiele prinzipiell mit M+T. Und es geht bis auf fehlenden Feinschliff hier und da gut.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

Jeder kann ja spielen mit was er möchte ... aber warum spielt man gerade die Spiele mit M+T? IMO geht die Steuerung mit dem wirklich sehr guten 360 Pad 5x flüssiger und besser von der Hand. 



Es gibt halt einfach Genres, die sind für ein Pad besser geeignet, dazu gehören IMO halt 3rd Person Spiele wie halt TR, AC etc.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Jeder kann ja spielen mit was er möchte ... aber warum spielt man gerade die Spiele mit M+T? IMO geht die Steuerung mit dem wirklich sehr guten 360 Pad 5x flüssiger und besser von der Hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt halt einfach Genres, die sind für ein Pad besser geeignet, dazu gehören IMO halt 3rd Person Spiele wie halt TR, AC etc.



Die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon ein paar Mal. Ich mag die Dinger nicht, Ich finde die ganze Haptik fürchterlich. Allerdings bin ich nicht (mehr) grundsätzlich ablehnend eingestellt, dem Steam Controller würde ich eine Chance geben.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

Warum gerade dem Steam Controller?  

Gerade die erste Version mit den Touchpads ist sowas von fubar, vorallem wenn du selbst von Haptik sprichst. Also gerade das 360 Pad ist, mMn, über alle Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum gerade dem Steam Controller?
> 
> Gerade die erste Version mit den Touchpads ist sowas von fubar, vorallem wenn du selbst von Haptik sprichst. Also gerade das 360 Pad ist, mMn, über alle Zweifel erhaben.



Genau das Teil finde ich noch schlimmer als den PS3/PS4 Controller...ich find's furchtbar fummelig.
Jeder sagt mir zwar, man müsste nur mal ein paar Stunden damit spielen, dann würde man sich daran gewöhnen...aber das will ich anscheinend gar nicht.

Dem Steampad würde ich eine Chance geben, weil ich "hoffe", dass es vlt. etwas präziser wäre...aber grundsätzlich mag ich die Dinger deswegen trotzdem noch nicht. Ich mag's auch generell nicht, beim Spielen die Ganze Zeit über das Steuergerät in den Händen zu halten - gibt nichts Entspannenderes, als die Hände auf der Maus und der Tastatur abzulegen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

Interessant wie die Wahrnehmung sich unterscheiden kann ... gerade den Sony Controller find ich wiederum fummelig. 

Ein paar Stunden Übung werden bei Autorennen oder ähnlichen Spielen reichen, aber für Actionspiele wird man mehr Zeit benötigen, vorallem für Egoshooter. Da hab selbst ich noch meine Schwierigkeiten. Die spiel ich halt am PC weiterhin mit M+T, wie es sich halt gehört! 

Was das 'ablegen' betrifft ... du kannst den 360 Controller auch zur Seite legen.  
Netter Nebeneffekt: wenn der Controller vibriert und auf deinem Becken bzw. Bein liegt, hast du kostenlos Spass! *zwinker zwinker*



Also ich mag mein 360 Controller nicht missen und, nochmal wg. Qualität und Verarbeitung: ich hab den 360 Controller seit ~2007 im Einsatz. *Jetzt* fängt er manchmal an zu knarzen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juni 2014)

Ich find den PS4 Controller deutlich besser als den PS3. Hat längere Griffe, ist etwas ergonomischer, ich kann ihn besser und vor allem länger halten. Den 360 find ich allerdings auch immer noch am besten. Mir gefällt auch das etwas höhere Gewicht.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2014)

naja, das mit Controllern ist halt so ne Vorliebensache, da kann man jetzt nicht per se sagen, dass das Ultimative Layout ist


----------



## belakor602 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich nutze auch den 360 Controller halbwegs oft, aber ich kann einfach nix damit wo man öfters aimen muss. Ich kann einfach nicht damit aimen und ich drehe durch wenn ich das machen muss. Deswegen spiele ich so gut nie mit Bogen in DS2. Deswegen kann ich auch nicht 3rd Person spiele die Shooter Elemente haben spielen mit Controller.


----------



## Goorey (29. Juni 2014)

Mit Controller könnte ich Watch Dogs definitiv auch nicht zocken... solche Spiele sind eben einfach wie geschaffen für den PC.
Bei GTA eigentlich genauso, deswegen absolut unverständlich, dass man auf die PC-Version jedes mal so extrem lange warten muss 
In der Zwischenzeit hab ich wenigstens mal meine alte Playstation 3 bei Momox verscherbelt.

Aber b2t: Watch Dogs ist ein wunderbares Spiel, eines der Besten die ich in den letzten 1-2 Jahren gezockt hab!
Es dauert zwar etwas, bis man sich anfangs in die komplizierte Steurung eingefunden hat, aber dann geht's ab 

Negativ ist nur anzusehen, dass es beim Multiplayer keine Cheater Protection gibt.. andauernd trifft man auf Cheater -.-"


----------



## Predator82 (2. Juli 2014)

Also, auch wenn ich noch nicht soviel gespielt habe. Eins kann ich definitiv sagen: Die Portierung ist eine absolute Katastrophe und eine Bankrotterklärung seitens Ubisoft. Ich hab bei weitem keinen schlechten Rechner (i72600K, Titan und 8Gig RAM) und trotzdem, nach etwas über eine Stunde fängt das Spiel an zu ruckeln und zu stottern, dass ich es am liebsten deinstallieren würde. So macht das einfach keinen Spaß. Dazu noch diese vermurkste Steuerung, Auto fahren nur mit Bleifuß, keine vernünftige Maus-Steuerung sondern ein simulierter Analogstick. Wenn sich da nicht ganz schnell was ordentliches tut, dann wird es wohl oder übel nie durchgespielt werden. Da bleib ich lieber bei gelegentlichem Panzerfrust und D3:RoS, da hab ich deutlich mehr Spaß bei...

Ach und dazu noch der blasse "Held", der mehr ein Gauner und Dieb ist als ein sogenannter Aufpasser...


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2014)

Predator82 schrieb:


> Also, auch wenn ich noch nicht soviel gespielt habe. Eins kann ich definitiv sagen: Die Portierung ist eine absolute Katastrophe und eine Bankrotterklärung seitens Ubisoft. Ich hab bei weitem keinen schlechten Rechner (i72600K, Titan und 8Gig RAM) und trotzdem, nach etwas über eine Stunde fängt das Spiel an zu ruckeln und zu stottern, dass ich es am liebsten deinstallieren würde.


Merkwürdig, ich hab fast das gleiche System ... i7 2600K @ 4.3GHz & GTX 780 OC. Ich hab Watch Dogs vor dem Patch durchgespielt *ohne* die von dir genannten Probleme. Vorallem jetzt, nachdem das Spiel gepatcht wurde, sind die minimalen Ruckler, die ich hatte, verschwunden.



> So macht das einfach keinen Spaß. Dazu noch diese vermurkste Steuerung, Auto fahren nur mit Bleifuß, keine vernünftige Maus-Steuerung sondern ein simulierter Analogstick. Wenn sich da nicht ganz schnell was ordentliches tut, dann wird es wohl oder übel nie durchgespielt werden.


Steuerung vermurkst? Nun ja ... in der Tat spielt sich die Fahrzeugsteuerung in Watch Dogs mit einem Gamepad deutlich besser, aber auch mit Maus+Tastatur ist mit etwas Übung bzw. Eingewöhnung ein problemloses spielen möglich.

Ich hab WD komplett mit M+T durchgespielt ... d.h. soooo verkorkst kann die Steuerung nicht sein.



> Ach und dazu noch der blasse "Held", der mehr ein Gauner und Dieb ist als ein sogenannter Aufpasser...


... was heißt Gauner und Dieb? Du musst ja niemanden bestehlen, oder? Auch töten muss man sehr, sehr selten ... meistens kann man die Dinge anders lösen. D.h. dir ist es absolut freigestellt, welchen Weg du nimmst.


----------



## Predator82 (2. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, ich hab fast das gleiche System ... i7 2600K @ 4.3GHz & GTX 780 OC. Ich hab Watch Dogs vor dem Patch durchgespielt *ohne* die von dir genannten Probleme. Vorallem jetzt, nachdem das Spiel gepatcht wurde, sind die minimalen Ruckler, die ich hatte, verschwunden.


Ich versteh es ja selber nicht, aber das Spiel ist ein astreiner Memory Leak. Geht gut los und haut dann den gesamten RAM innerhalb kürzester Zeit voll bis es an die Pagefile geht und ab da wirds unspielbar.


> Steuerung vermurkst? Nun ja ... in der Tat spielt sich die Fahrzeugsteuerung in Watch Dogs mit einem Gamepad deutlich besser, aber auch mit Maus+Tastatur ist mit etwas Übung bzw. Eingewöhnung ein problemloses spielen möglich.
> 
> Ich hab WD komplett mit M+T durchgespielt ... d.h. soooo verkorkst kann die Steuerung nicht sein.


Ich hab gestern mal Psychedelic Digital Trip probiert. Absolut unmöglich! Hält man die Steuerungstasten einen Sekundenbruchteil zu lange...ZACK..liegt man im Dreck. Ja mit der Fahrzeugsteuerung kann man sich arrangieren, das macht es aber nicht besser, zumal Verfolger, seien es Cops oder Verbrecher einen seltsamerweise selbst in den schnellsten Schlitten fast mühelos einholen.



> ... was heißt Gauner und Dieb? Du musst ja niemanden bestehlen, oder? Auch töten muss man sehr, sehr selten ... meistens kann man die Dinge anders lösen. D.h. dir ist es absolut freigestellt, welchen Weg du nimmst.


Sicher steht es mir frei, das heißt aber auch im Gegenzug, dass ich viele Nebenaufgaben vergessen kann, wenn ich als Pazifist rumlaufen würde. Die selbstgerechte Art dieses "Helden" kotzt mich so an, er ist kein zerrütteter Witwer oder sprücheklopfender Racheengel. Das kommt jedes Mal bei den Nebenjobs wieder entsprechend hoch, dass es sich für den Größten hält.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Juli 2014)

Predator82 schrieb:


> Die selbstgerechte Art dieses "Helden" kotzt mich so an, er ist kein zerrütteter Witwer oder sprücheklopfender Racheengel. Das kommt jedes Mal bei den Nebenjobs wieder entsprechend hoch, dass es sich für den Größten hält.



Genau das hat mir den Spielspaß nachhaltig vermiest. Aiden Pearce ist so ein widerlicher Kotzbrocken, ich glaube, ich habe noch nie einen dermaßen unsympathischen Charakter in einem Game gespielt. Das hier verdeutlicht am besten meine Gefühle, die ich beim Spielen mit Aiden P. empfinde:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RwGSjv30-BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2014)

Predator82 schrieb:


> Ich versteh es ja selber nicht, aber das Spiel ist ein astreiner Memory Leak. Geht gut los und haut dann den gesamten RAM innerhalb kürzester Zeit voll bis es an die Pagefile geht und ab da wirds unspielbar.


Meinst du VRAM? Hier solltest du mit 6GB RAM deiner Titan nun wirklich keine Probleme haben ... vorallem, ich wiederhole mich, gibt es seit paar Tagen ein Update von WD, welches genau dieses Problem behebt.



> Ich hab gestern mal Psychedelic Digital Trip probiert. Absolut unmöglich! Hält man die Steuerungstasten einen Sekundenbruchteil zu lange...ZACK..liegt man im Dreck. Ja mit der Fahrzeugsteuerung kann man sich arrangieren, das macht es aber nicht besser, zumal Verfolger, seien es Cops oder Verbrecher einen seltsamerweise selbst in den schnellsten Schlitten fast mühelos einholen.


... dafür hast du mit Q auch Zugriff auf ctOS? 

Poller, Brücken, Steampipes, Garagen, Abkürzungen ... was willst du mehr? Gerade Steampipes sind mMn 'easy mode' und fast schon unfair, damit hängst du *jeden* Verfolger ab.



> Sicher steht es mir frei, das heißt aber auch im Gegenzug, dass ich viele Nebenaufgaben vergessen kann, wenn ich als Pazifist rumlaufen würde. Die selbstgerechte Art dieses "Helden" kotzt mich so an, er ist kein zerrütteter Witwer oder sprücheklopfender Racheengel. Das kommt jedes Mal bei den Nebenjobs wieder entsprechend hoch, dass es sich für den Größten hält.


Er ist mit der beste Hacker, verdient massig Kohle ... natürlich ist er der Größte! 

Aiden ist natürlich nicht der nette Onkel von drüben, Aiden ist nicht der charmante Dieb von Welt ... sondern getrieben davon, das er für das, was seiner Nicht passiert ist, verantwortlich ist. 

Aber mal ehrlich: was genau hattest du für Erwartungen bei einem 'open world' Spiel? Gibt es open world Spiele, wo nicht getötet wird? Mir fällt ad hoc keines ein.


----------



## Predator82 (2. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du VRAM? Hier solltest du mit 6GB RAM deiner Titan nun wirklich keine Probleme haben ... vorallem, ich wiederhole mich, gibt es seit paar Tagen ein Update von WD, welches genau dieses Problem behebt.


Nein, ich meine den regulären RAM.


----------



## Filben (4. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aiden ist natürlich nicht der nette Onkel von drüben, Aiden ist nicht der charmante Dieb von Welt


Ich muss auch sagen, dass Aiden seit langem mal ein recht interessanter Charakter durch seine "Unsympathie" ist. Er will, dass man ihm hilft, aber selbst keinen Finger krum machen. Irgendwo auch ein Schuss Psychopath. Ich finde es muss nicht jeder Charakter "auf seine Art" (wie immer so schön gesagt wird) sympathisch sein. Ich glaube wirklich, dass einige Spieler damit ein Problem haben, so jemanden zu spielen. Ich nicht.

Und das es Diskrepanz zwischen Gameplay und, ja, wie soll man es nennen, der "Spielwelt", ist doch gang und gebe. In Rollenspielen kann ein popeliger Heiltrank einen von 1 TP wieder vollständig heilen. Und trotzdem gibt es noch Leute in den Spielen (und Zwischensequenzen), die an Krankheiten etc. sterben. In Red Dead Redemption haben wir Marston, der eigentlich seine Vergangenheit hinter sich lassen bzw. abschließen will, aber trotzdem kann ich Leute überfallen und ermorden.

Diese Diskrepanz wird es immer geben, solange man den Spieler nicht auf Schienen einen Film spielen lässt wie z.B. bei Beyond Two Souls, also das Gameplay beschneidet oder eben die Persönlichkeiten und Authentizität der Spielwelt.

Ich persönlich bin mit Watch Dogs nicht super zufrieden. Gameplay ist ganz ordentlich, Performance mieserabel, die Stadt trotz vielen Bemühungen leblos, viele Details unausgearbeitet und stümperhaft integriert (z.B. die U-Bahn die innerhalb von 0,000sec auf 0km/h verzögert, sobald man auf die Schiene fährt.) Das kratzt erheblich an einer stimmigen Welt. Hatte es für 30 Euro gekauft und empfinde das noch etwas zuviel. Von Ubisofts unverschämter Preispolitik und der UVP von 59,99 ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## CaptProton (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt Watch Dogs angespielt, da der Sound viel zu leise ist. Per Headset kann ich kaum den Unterhaltungen folgen, geschweige denn die Umgebungsgeräusche hören.


----------



## KAEPS133 (13. August 2014)

Ich hab jetzt persönlich schon viel über die Steuerung von WD geflucht und diese verteufelt. Aber jetzt muss ich einfach mal nachfragen.
Wie soll man im Inventar Gadgets wechseln können? Ich habe da 4 stück drin, ich brauche aber einen Sprengladung die auch vorhanden ist, aber ich kann im Inventar nicht durch die verfügbaren Gadgets wechseln. Nur im Spiel durch die 4 ausgerüsteten. Ich hab jetzt schon alle Tasten mehrfach probiert, Anleitung gelesen ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich da was wechseln soll.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt persönlich schon viel über die Steuerung von WD geflucht und diese verteufelt. Aber jetzt muss ich einfach mal nachfragen.
> Wie soll man im Inventar Gadgets wechseln können? Ich habe da 4 stück drin, ich brauche aber einen Sprengladung die auch vorhanden ist, aber ich kann im Inventar nicht durch die verfügbaren Gadgets wechseln. Nur im Spiel durch die 4 ausgerüsteten. Ich hab jetzt schon alle Tasten mehrfach probiert, Anleitung gelesen ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich da was wechseln soll.


Du musst, wie auch in vielen anderen Menüs, die Maus so schieben als wäre die ein Anlogstick. zB Gadget links oben => Maus nach links oben bewegen.


Mal ne Frage: ich hab es erst seit vorgestern und habe nun erstmals an einem Online-Spiel mitgemacht, bei dem sich die Spieler um einen Download oder so was kämpfen, der beim Spiel entschlüsselt wird. Wer am Ende im Besitzt des Teils ist, gewinnt die Runde. Das war recht chaotisch, ne Mischung aus Rennen, Rammen und Ballern, aber irgendwie spaßig, wenn da nicht eine Sache wäre: es war eine grauenhafte Soundkulisse, komische Sounds und Geräusche, meist alle 2-3 Sekunden kurz unterbrochen - so als hätte jemand sein Mic offen und würde ALLES aufnehmen und weiterleiten und dabei das Mic alle 2-3 Sekunden kurz stummschalten. Ist das ein Bug, oder war das ein Mitspieler schuld? Im Menü hab ich den Voicechat an sich deakviert...


----------



## AidenP (15. September 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer heutzutage Fahrzeuge mit Tastatur fährt, gehört eh geschlagen. So eine Steuerung ist auf Analogbetrieb ausgelegt, und auf solche Weise sollte man sie auch nutzen.



Äh womit fährst du (fährt ihr) denn? Mit so einem USB-Lenkrad?
Und wie machst du das, wenn du dann mal nicht Auto fährst? Ich nehme an du steuerst die Charachtere nicht mit dem Lenker? #
Wie switchst du zwischen Lenker und Maus+Pad Kombo ? Ich meine wenn du so ein Lenker am Schreibtisch hast, wirds ja mit dem Platz für ne Tastatur und Maus eng?


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2014)

Die meisten Spiele, u.a. Watch Dogs, haben Maus+Tastatur und Gamepad gleichzeitig im Betrieb. D.h. du kannst einfach vom Keyboard zum Gamepad wechseln und ohne irgendwas umzustellen damit steuern. 

Wenn das Spiel merkt, dass nun plötzlich das Gamepad genutzt wird, werden sogar die 360 Tasten angezeigt ... wenn man ein 360 Controller angeschlossen hat. 

Bei einigen Szenen hab ich z.B. auch zum Gamepad gegriffen, einfach weil sich die Fahrzeuge damit *deutlich* besser gesteuert haben.


----------



## AidenP (15. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Maus+Tastatur und Gamepad gleichzeitig im Betrieb.



Wenn du mit Gamepad so ein Dual-Axis-Six-Shock-Controller a la  PS/Xbox meinst, ich hab meine PS nicht verkauft und dann fast 1000.- €  auszugeben, damit ich mich wieder mit so Controllern rumplagen muss. Ich spiel gern Stealthshooter, da wird gern mal gezielt geschossen und das mache ich gerne (zumindestens bis Oculus Rift mit Kinetic fürn PC kommt) mit der Maus.

Ich werd mir demnächst ein sog. Gameboard (abgespeckte ergonomische kleine Tastatur zulegen); diese dann mit der Maus. 
Zum Autofahren würde ich mir einen USB-Lenker (z.B. Logitech Driving Force GT) mit Gaspedalen usw holen. 

Erkennt WatchDogs auch so ein USB Lenker? 
Könnt ihr was empfehlen? (Ich meine es gibt von Thustmaster 50 € Lenker und der billigste von Logitech kostet 120.- €).
Wenn man sich so ein Lenker an dedn Schreibtisch schraubt, ist ja kein Platz mehr für Tastatur und Maus? WIe  handhaben das USB-Lenker besitzer? Steckt ihr um, setz euch um, oder habt ihr ein Berg Controller vor euch?


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Gamepad so ein Dual-Axis-Six-Shock-Controller a la  PS/Xbox meinst, ich hab meine PS nicht verkauft und dann fast 1000.- €  auszugeben, damit ich mich wieder mit so Controllern rumplagen muss....



Es gibt nun mal Spiele (bzw Spielabschnitte), welche man mit nem Pad besser steuern kann.
So hab ich eigentlich auch die GTA-Spiele auf dem PC gespielt:
Zu Fuss mut Maus+Tastatur, fahren mit Pad.

Was hat das mit dem Kostenfaktor zu tun.
Bzw, warum kann man, wenn man 1000.- für nen PC ausgibt, nicht nochmal 50.- für ein sehr gutes Steuergerät wie den 360-Kontroller hinblättern?


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Gamepad so ein Dual-Axis-Six-Shock-Controller a la  PS/Xbox meinst, ich hab meine PS nicht verkauft und dann fast 1000.- €  auszugeben, damit ich mich wieder mit so Controllern rumplagen muss. Ich spiel gern Stealthshooter, da wird gern mal gezielt geschossen und das mache ich gerne (zumindestens bis Oculus Rift mit Kinetic fürn PC kommt) mit der Maus.
> [...]


Hm? Was hilft mir jetzt der Kommentar, dass du deine PS verkauft hast und dann für 1.000 EUR PC Hardware gekauft hast? 

Gerade bei Watch Dogs ist es doch superb gelöst ... du kannst ohne Probleme zwischen beiden Eingabegeräten wechseln. Am Ende hab ich Watch Dogs auch nur komplett mit M+T gespielt und das Pad links liegen lassen, aber man hat ohne technische Hürden die Wahl.

Es gibt nunmal durchaus Szenarien bzw. Genre, wo ein Gamepad deutlich besser geeignet ist. Du magst ja Abneigung gg. solche Pads haben, okay, nur ändert das eben nichts an der Tatsache, dass sich z.B. Rennspiele oder eben der Autopart bei Watch Dogs mit einem Pad *deutlich* besser spielen.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Kostenfaktor zu tun.
> Bzw, warum kann man, wenn man 1000.- für nen PC ausgibt, nicht nochmal 50.- für ein sehr gutes Steuergerät wie den 360-Kontroller hinblättern?



Ja
ich mein man gibt doch nicht so viel Geld aus um eine überlegende Steuerrung zu haben, sondern bessere Grafik, etc.
Vorallem, grade bei Rennspielen ist ein analoger Stick dann der Digitalen Taste doch um welten überlegen
Nebst dem Punkt das es auch einer dieser Vorteile ist, das man beim PC beides kombinieren kann, also ich wollte in GTA nix mehr mit der Tastertur fliegen, alleine weil das Pad alle Tasten schön Kompakt beisammen hat


----------



## AidenP (15. September 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bzw, warum kann man, wenn man 1000.- für nen PC ausgibt, nicht nochmal 50.- für ein sehr gutes Steuergerät wie den 360-Kontroller hinblättern?


Ich kann Controller nicht abhaben. Ich mag die Bedienung nicht, ich mag as Zielen nicht. 

UND wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe (!) um einen Wagen zu steuern (!), mache ich das doch lieber fürn USB-Lenker.

Nochmal: Ich werde mir partout KEINEN Controller kaufen auch wenn jetzt 1000 Leute trollen, wie toll ein 360 ist, obwohl meine Frage war, ob Autos in Watchdogs mit USB-Lenkern zu fahren sind!


----------



## AidenP (15. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hm? Was hilft mir jetzt der Kommentar, dass du deine PS verkauft hast und dann für 1.000 EUR PC Hardware gekauft hast?


Da die PS ihren Hauptaugenmerk auf Controller-Steeurung hat, wollte ich meine Abneigung für Dual-Shock-Controller ausdrücken. Das wäre ja blöd, wenn ich wegen der Controller von PS auf PC umsteige und dort dann wie gehabt mitr Controllern weiterspiele.

Ich hatte auf der PS 3 mit dem Hama Speedshot gespielt: USB Tastatur und Maus an der PS. War net so berauschend.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2014)

Man kann sich das Leben auch selber schwer machen ... 

Wie dem auch sei, wenn es ein gutes USB Lenkrad ist, dürfte bei Watch Dogs nichts gg. ein dualen Betrieb von Lenkrad <> M+T sprechen. Schlussendlich ist es dem Spiel egal, ob du ein Lenkrad oder Gamepad hast.

Allerdings stelle ich mir bei einem Lenkrad den Wechsel hin zu M+T doch recht schwer vor ... ein Gamepad legt man kurz zur Seite und greift dann zur T+M.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, wenn es ein gutes USB Lenkrad ist, dürfte bei Watch Dogs nichts gg. ein dualen Betrieb von Lenkrad <> M+T sprechen. Schlussendlich ist es dem Spiel egal, ob du ein Lenkrad oder Gamepad hast.


 WEISST Du das denn ganz sicher, dass ein Lenkrad überhaupt erkannt wird? Denn darum geht es ihm ja scheinbar, dass er das dann nicht kauft - und dann klappt es doch nicht... 

Ich spiele btw. NUR per Pad, das geht wunderbar. Die Schiessereien sind echt bei weitem nicht so schwer, als dass man da per Maus nen klaren Vorteil hätte.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2014)

Darum schrieb ich: ein gutes Lenkrad.

Gut im Sinne von sauberen Treibern, die sich als USB Steuergerät melden. Wenn das ohne Probleme funktioniert, kannst du selbstverständlich die Steuerung anpassen. D.h. ich sehe kein Grund, warum es *nicht* funktionieren sollte.

Ein Restrisiko bleibt natürlich immer und vllt. haben wir ja hier einen User, der Watch Dogs und ein USB Lenkrad sein Eigen nennt und das für uns mal kurz testen könnte.


----------



## AidenP (15. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gut im Sinne von sauberen Treibern, die sich als USB Steuergerät melden.


Beispielsweise ist meine Tastatur eine Call of Duty Edition. Ich dachte, vlt gibt es einen Lenkrad WatchDogs Edition von irgendnem Hersteller.. zum Beispiel.

Auch wenn keine WD Edition: Kanna uch niemand ein analoges Lenkrad empfehlen? Anscheinend sollte dieser ja analog sein?


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2014)

Dir ist bewusst weiß Analog in dem Kontext bedeutet, oder? 

Digital bedeutet, dass das Endgerät nur zwei Zustände kennt: gedrückt <> nicht gedrückt. Eine Festplatte wird z.B. als digitales Eingabegerät betitelt. Entweder du drückst eine Taste, oder nicht.

Mehr Zwischenstufen gibt es hier nicht.

Ein Joystick, Gamepad oder eben Lenkrad kennt sehr wohl Zwischenstufen, sei es bei der Lenkung oder eben beim Gas / Bremsen. Das ist ja das wichtige bzw. der Unterschied: du kannst die Lenkung variieren, Gas / Bremse dosieren und genau das ist das "Problem" bei Watch Dogs. Hier gibt es mit Tastatur nur Vollgas oder garnichts.

Allerdings kannst du mit etwas Übung die Fahrzeuge auch so problemlos steuern. Mir persönlich haben mit der Tastatur Muscle Cars am besten gelegen. Bei der Beschleunigung brauchen sie einen Moment, brechen ggf. kurz aus, hier kurz gegenlenken und fertig ist.


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich: ein gutes Lenkrad.
> 
> Gut im Sinne von sauberen Treibern, die sich als USB Steuergerät melden. Wenn das ohne Probleme funktioniert, kannst du selbstverständlich die Steuerung anpassen. D.h. ich sehe kein Grund, warum es *nicht* funktionieren sollte.
> 
> Ein Restrisiko bleibt natürlich immer und vllt. haben wir ja hier einen User, der Watch Dogs und ein USB Lenkrad sein Eigen nennt und das für uns mal kurz testen könnte.



Eigentlich hat man ja eh ein Rückgaberecht. 
Einfach mal in den Laden Deines Vertrauens gehen, ein gutes Lenkrad kaufen und testen.

//Hab ein wenig im Netz rum geschaut.
Scheint nicht wirklich von Haus aus zu funktionieren.
Man muss da schon selber Hand anlegen bei Treibern & co


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2014)

Nicht ganz ... es gibt *kein* Rückgabe*recht* bei Ladenkauf. 

Wenn man wirklich nur ein Produkt testen möchte, sollte man es bei einem *Online*händler bestellen. Denn *nur hier* steht dir ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht zu, geregelt im Fernabsatzgesetz.

Allerdings möchte ich betonen, dass ich sowas nicht wirklich gut finde. Amazon.de und andere größere Händler wird es nicht jucken, aber so einem Tante Emma Laden 'umme Ecke', der einen Webshop betreibt, tut sowas schon weh.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Beispielsweise ist meine Tastatur eine Call of Duty Edition. Ich dachte, vlt gibt es einen Lenkrad WatchDogs Edition von irgendnem Hersteller.. zum Beispiel.
> 
> Auch wenn keine WD Edition: Kanna uch niemand ein analoges Lenkrad empfehlen? Anscheinend sollte dieser ja analog sein?


 Kannst Du vlt. jemanden, vom dem Du ein Lenkrad testweise ausleihen kannst?

Ein Lenkrad speziell für WD gibt es aber nicht, grad WEIL es perfekt auf Gamepad abgestimmt ist. Überhaupt: es gab nur ganz ganz selten mal ein Lenkrad, das wegen eines Games rauskam, und das war immer nur ein reines Rennspiel. Es kann sogar sein, dass es per Lenkrad - wenn das Lenkrad generell funktioniert - unfahrbar ist.. zB manche NFS-Teile konnte ich per Lenkrad einfach nicht fahren, aber per Pad einwandfrei.

Scheinbar hast Du ja auch noch kein Lenkrad, oder versteh ich das falsch? Bist Du denn sicher, per Lenkrad besser fahren zu können als per Pad? Was würdest Du den ausgeben wollen?


Wegen analog: ob analog oder digital ist für die Kommunikation zwischen PC und Lenkrad egal. Es geht dabei nur um die Art und Weise, wie zB Gas/Bremse erfasst werden. Bei Analog hast Du über Sensoren oder Widerstände sehr genaue "Messwerte" und könntest auch nur 15,7% das Gaspedal drücken, oder 67,3%. Bei digital hast Du aber eher "Stufen", da hast du halt zB Schritte von 5%, also entweder 15% oder 20% Gas, aber nicht zB 17,8%. Die Daten selbst aber fließen auch bei analoger Version dann als digitale Werte per USB zum PC.ODER was du auch meinen könntest: es gibt zum Schalten so "Wippen" - die nennt man auch gern mal "analog", weil man die halt ziehen muss - bei anderen Lenkrädern hast Du einfach nur für den Gangwechsel nen Button, also Drücken ja/nein.


----------



## AidenP (16. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Scheinbar hast Du ja auch noch kein Lenkrad, oder versteh ich das falsch? Bist Du denn sicher, per Lenkrad besser fahren zu können als per Pad? Was würdest Du den ausgeben wollen?


Richtig ich habe noch keins. Besser vlt. nicht, aber es würde mir wesentlich mehr spass machen. Ich weiss nicht wie gut die Thustmaster und Co. Lenkräder für 40-50 € sind? Ansonsten hatte ich auf das Logitech Driving Force GT geschielt (ca. 120.- €)



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen analog: ob analog oder digital ...


 Die aktuellen USB Lenkräder sollten denke ich mehr drauf haben als nur Links:ja/nein Rechts:Ja/nein.

Wäre nach wie vor schön, wenn jemand mit einem Lenkrad WD zockt und seine Erfahrungen berichten könnte


----------



## Onlinestate (16. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Wäre nach wie vor schön, wenn jemand mit einem Lenkrad WD zockt und seine Erfahrungen berichten könnte



Hier berichtet dir keiner, weil das keiner macht. Die wenigsten haben überhaupt ein Lenkrad und die allerwenigsten würden das für Watchdogs verwenden. Selbst wenn ich eins hätte, würde ich doch das Gamepad verwenden. Es ist eben kein Rennspiel.


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Ich hab ein Lenkrad. Aber für WD verwenden ? Sorry. Das wäre mir zu umständlich um es nach dem Autofahren beiseite zu legen, damit ich wieder Platz habe und 5 Minuten später wieder zu verwenden. Das ist mir schlichtweg zu doof (sorry). Das mache ich noch nicht mal bei GTA.


----------



## AidenP (16. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Scheinbar hast Du ja auch noch kein Lenkrad, oder versteh ich das falsch? Bist Du denn sicher, per Lenkrad besser fahren zu können als per Pad? Was würdest Du den ausgeben wollen?


Richtig ich habe noch keins. Besser vlt. nicht, aber es würde mir wesentlich mehr spass machen. Ich weiss nicht wie gut die Thustmaster und Co. Lenkräder für 40-50 € sind? Ansonsten hatte ich auf das Logitech Driving Force GT geschielt (ca. 120.- €)



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen analog: ob analog oder digital ...


 Die aktuellen USB Lenkräder sollten denke ich mehr drauf haben als nur Links:ja/nein Rechts:Ja/nein.

Wäre nach wie vor schön, wenn jemand mit einem Lenkrad WD zockt und seine Erfahrungen berichten könnte


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Die aktuellen USB Lenkräder sollten denke ich mehr drauf haben als nur Links:ja/nein Rechts:Ja/nein.


 Das sag ich ja, du hast das wohl nicht richtig verstanden. Ich hab nie gesagt, dass es nur 100% links oder 100% rechts gibt oder so was. Aber bei digital hast Du aber halt quasi mehrere "Stufen" - du hast nicht nur "Gas geben ja/nein", sondern wenn Du das Pedal zB zwischen 10% und 19% runterdrückst, wird "10% Gas" gemeldet, und erst wenn du es zu 20% drückst, weil da ein Sensor sitzt, wird "20% Gas" gemeldet usw. - bei echt analog aber hast Du einen Widerstand, der je nach Pedalstellung mehr oder weniger Strom durchlässt, und daher hast Du einen langsam ansteigenden Wert und keine Sprünge von 10 zu 20, dann zu 30 usw. du hast da auch die ganzen Zwischenwerte wie 12,6%, 16,1%, 18,4% usw.  

Soweit ich weiß wird da auch gar nicht mehr gesondert unterschieden, und ein Lenkrad mit NUR den Zuständen "Gas ja/nein" und "Lenkrad: links/rechts//mitte" und sonst nix ist mir nicht bekannt. Man muss nicht extra nach einem "analogen" Lenkrad suchen.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle lieber ein Lenkrad holen, wenn du auch mal ne richtige Rennsim kaufst (und damit ist nicht NFS gemeint  )

Und wie gesagt: selbst die wenigen, die überhaupt ein Lenkrad haben, würden so ein Spiel wie WD wohl nicht per Lenkrad spielen. Mach ich auch nicht. Wenn es jetzt so wäre, dass man per Lenkrad klar besser fahren kann oder sogar NUR per Lenkrad halbwegs gute Zeiten schafft, wie in mancher Rennsim, dann wäre das was anderes. Aber ich hab zB alle "Fixer"-Fahraufträge inzwischen in Gold geschafft per Xbox-Pad.


Aber wenn Du unbedingt willst: das hier zB wäre ein gutes "günstiges" http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000U1MU2K  gibt es bei hardwareversand oder atelco auch auf Lager. Das hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CCYYC42 hätte noch so Schaltwippen, wenn man nicht Automatik fahren will und direkt die Gangschaltung per Zeigefinger leicht erreichen will. Gibt es bei Redcoon.de für 80€. Und das Driving Force GT ist wiederum auch ein sehr gutes Lenkrad für den Preis, hat halt nen Schaltknüppel und keine Wippen.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Lenkrad. Aber für WD verwenden ? Sorry. Das wäre mir zu umständlich um es nach dem Autofahren beiseite zu legen, damit ich wieder Platz habe und 5 Minuten später wieder zu verwenden. Das ist mir schlichtweg zu doof (sorry). Das mache ich noch nicht mal bei GTA.



grade bei so GTA-Like spielen, wo man schnell ein und aussteigt wär mir das nach schon nach 3 Missionen zu blöde wenn man laufend das Autewechselt
Apropo GTA, auch wenn es die in WD nicht gibt, aber flieg mal nen Heli oder Flugzeug mit nem Lenkrad, immerhin kommt bald 5


----------



## knallco (25. September 2014)

Also wenn WatchDogs nicht das geilste Spiel auf Erden ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter!!!






DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Watch Dogs. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Watch Dogs. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

So wo ich jetzt auch die 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher und passende Grafikkarte habe gabs inzwischen jetzt einen patch der die mini ruckler endgültig beseitig ?

der vom ende juli half ja nicht komplett


----------

